# Hemianthus callitrichoides



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anyone know of a source for this plant? I've never managed to get any and can't understand why this gorgeous plant isn't available in the USA.

-Russ


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Best source I know is our very own Troy McClure/Erik. He grows it emersed and was offering it on our forum just about this time last month in nice little inch or so turf patches.

Well, the turf is what I saw at our meeting...

This is a link to that post--
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=9518


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Timing is everything and unfortunately, I'm not offering it anymore. If I have some more available, I will certainly let you know.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

There is a guy on the site, John I think, that usually offers it in the for sale or trade forum. 

Why not try posting a want to buy request for it? I imagine you will get a couple of offers fairly fast. I've never had much luck with it but I may try it again in the near future.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Is it Ok if I respond on this forum? I apologize ahead of time if not.

HC guy is JohnP. If he doesn't have any then you might try Robert Hudson at "AquaBotanic.com" He is one of the sponsors here. It's not on his website but he's doing a preorder for folks on his mailing list. You may have to sign up or maybe it's too late but it's worth checking.

Otherwise I'll have some ready to sell in about a year  . Seriously mine is actually starting to take off after a bout of dormancy, an attack by my flagfish and an attack of a mutant cross between hair and staghorn algae which seems to be clearing up......... Even the limited growth I have so far is very beautiful and worth the challenges it has presented.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Russ, I just forwarded you Robert Hudson's HC email from a week ago. I had forgotten about it until just now.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I don't have any right now. I sold all of my extras.

John


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

EcleckticGirl said:


> Russ, I just forwarded you Robert Hudson's HC email from a week ago. I had forgotten about it until just now.


Thanks. I did get that same email. I was trying get it local, but better get my bid in there.

Thanks again, Ms. EcleckticGirl,

-Russ


----------

